# making chi shirts :]



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

hi, i was just wondering if anyone knows of any good sites where i can find how to knit a shirt or something,i have never knitted before so i have no idea how to start it off :? any suggestions?
thanks for reading
kayleigh


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Do you mean that you don't know how to knit yet or that you've never knitted a dog sweater before?

Here's a site for how to learn to knit or crochet

http://www.learntoknit.com/
Once you've got that down

Here's a pattern for a dog sweater once you get the hang of knitting

MATERIALS:
(1) sizes 5 and 7 knitting needles. 

(2) Worsted wool, about 4 ounces. 


LET'S GO:
(3) Measure your pet's neck. I usually use a size 5 or 6 needle for a tightly knit ribbing (not too tight!). Wylie's neck is 10", and I cast on, loosely, 40 or 42 stitches. 

(4) Knit 1x1, or 2x2 ribbing for 3" for a mock neck, or 6" or 7" for a turtleneck. 

(5) Change to a size 7 needle, and commence in the stitch of your choice. After you've knit one or two of these, you can see how easy it is to add cables, colorwork, or other texture stitches in this back area. For the first one, let's knit in my favorite basic stitch, garter. That is, knit every row! Can't beat it for simplicity , stability, and rustic good looks. 

(6) Measure the animal's back length, that is, from the back of his neck, just above the shoulder, to the top of his tail. That's how long you will knit straight, in garter stitch. That's right!, No shaping yet! When you have reached 2" short of the correct length, switch to size 5 needles, and knit 2" of the same rib you used for the neck. In garter stitch, this isn't really necessary, but looks good, and if you use another stitch, it keeps the edge from curling. If you used another stitch, you should also have knit the first 4 stitches of every row, to keep the side edges from curling. BInd off. 

(7) Now, we will knit the chest piece. Using the size 5 needles, cast on 3 stitches. You will increase 2 stitches every other row, until you reach the width comparable to the distance between your pets front legs. You should increase 1 stitch 2 stitches from each edge. The magic thing about this, is that is usually exactly the length you need to cover that tiny chest. It's really amazing! Now: for a male, knit straight until you get to 1" shorter that where the ribcage stops, and add 1" of ribbing, bind off. For a female, you can knit as long as the body of the sweater, to cover her bald little stomach. (ending with 2" of ribbing, just like the back.) Bind off. The reason I usually knit this piece on the smaller needles, is, it has a tendency to get wet in the snow, and stretch. A slightly smaller gauge helps. If your not using garter stitch, knit the first 4 stitches of every row. 


FINISHING:
(8) Seam the neck ribbing, remembering to seam halfway, and switch to the inside, if you've made a turtleneck. Now, place the point of the chest piece at the bottom of the neck rib seam, and sew a seam down both sides, until you get to the point where you stopped increasing. Leave a slit for the front legs there, about 2" long, and continue the princess seams down each side. Tuck in your loose ends, wash and block carefully. 


COMMENTS:
Don't forget to experiment with your favorite stitches. I highly recommend using natural fibers like wool, alpaca or cashmere. 


Happy Knitting!
©1995-2005 Staceyjoy Elkin, all rights reserved. Permission for electronic duplication of this pattern is granted with the limitation that this entire notice remain intact. This pattern may not be reproduced in hard copy, with the exception of personal use, or for profit without my written permission.

I found the pattern at http://www.redlipstick.net/knit/chihswe.html

Hope this helps :lol:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I forgot to say welcome to the site :lol:


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

ah thanks alot!, yeah i meant ive never knitted in my life  
great help
kayleigh


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Kayleigh
Let me know if you run into problems learning to knit.

If you go to a department store, you should be able to find a simple how to book also. It might be easier to have a book with pictures at hand while you're learning.

Also if you have any friends or family that knit, they can help you if you hit a snag. Sometimes just watching someone helps a lot.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

If you havent knitted before I recommend starting on something easy like a cushion cover just so you can get used to dropping and picking up stitches and to learn how tightly/loosly to knit


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking that too, just to catch on to the cast on/off and simple shaping.
Hmmm. I bet I could work one of those blanket type patterns that lay across the back with strap on neck and chest. It would be like an extra long dish rag with strap extensions....
Okay, see what happens when you get me started. :lol:


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks alot!
i think i will start off with something easy like the cushion case or else i know it will go wrong  
i still dont have a chihuahua yet :x but i was soooo close to getting a jack russel x chi,shes adorable but i dont have the money atm :[ 

do you all knit clothes for your pooches?

all the chis on here are so gorgeous i am very jelous! :lol:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I have just finished one sweater for Socrates, it was my first doggie sweater. They have helped theirselves to several of my crocheted and knitted baby blankets and throws though. 
I have a couple of dress patterns that I plan on sewing dresses for Bella, when I can organize my time a little better.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

aww they are so sweet! ,good luck with the dresses


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Theres a good book kayleigh called stitch'n b1tch by debbie stoller 
its really good- shows you how to begin and even shows you how to make a dog top and bed lol its fab- i got min eoutta the library- good luck
and welcome to the site!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...27162/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/026-7262526-9295628

:wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I normally make all of my dog sweaters and dresses


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> I normally make all of my dog sweaters and dresses


Yes, I cut up a sock and make some holes and call it a sweater.....LOL!!!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Ohh, my Bella is definitely too big to use a sock for a sweater! lol :lol: Maybe you haven't seen my posts when I refer to her as a walking sausage :lol:


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

when im next near the library ill pop in and see if they have it,also the teddy bear factory sells cute clothes but ill have to see how big the pup is when (if) i get one  
thanks :] :!:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Angelab said:


> Ohh, my Bella is definitely too big to use a sock for a sweater! lol :lol: Maybe you haven't seen my posts when I refer to her as a walking sausage :lol:


LOL...so you get a leg warmer for her :roll: Helloooo!!! LOL ...seee...I am soooo talented I amaze myself


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Leg Warmers! lol. I haven't thought of them since the 80's! lol.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Haha  

They actually have doggie leg warmers at Claire's. 

I want to see some pics of Gizmo's "sock-outfits!" :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Gizmo in a sock would have to be quite hilarious. Must post a picture!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Haha
> 
> They actually have doggie leg warmers at Claire's.
> 
> I want to see some pics of Gizmo's "sock-outfits!" :wink:


Fibi owns those leg warmers!! LOL!! Hers are light green with sequins on them. I'm so obsessed! I got them at the same time that I purchased her OPI Pawlish there. Now, if I could just get her to keep the darn things on...


----------

